# The S.O.B.S. take out str8edg (*caution* many pics and words!)



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

The S.O.B.S. have left devastation in their wake, the arctic will never be the same again... In my best guess these guys have caused more global warming due to this bomb than all the Hummers in California!! If I were you guys I would hid as the Resolute Bay RCMP are heading your way, as someone has to pay to rebuild our post office.
Well a while back I was asking for help as to what sampler would be good for a noob to try out to try and learn the ways of cigars... Well RHNewfie steps up and says that he will send me a small sample instead.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1367403&postcount=94

Foolishly I give this guy (whom I find out after is someone I actually know... went to high school with him, lived two doors down from him for years!!) and that is all I thought of it... small package coming from Jeff, can't wait to get it!

The journey of this package is now legendary "*Str8edg and the Arctic Bomb of Doom*" was my favorite! For those of you that missed it here is a link...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130699

It only took 22 days... I dealt with blizzards, bumped mail and general arctic crap... BUT it is finally here... and let me tell you this was not a small sampler... these S.O.B.S will kick you ass. I am floored and to be honest I am beyond words... really.

I open the box to find three ziploc bags filled with cigars and the above note telling me that I just had my ass handed to me... and in fact I have. Jeff also wrote a little note "I hope this gets you started" Brother you have killed me... your statement is the understatement of the century!

First up was the booze... I don't know which one of you guys sent it but it is VERY much appreciated... my wife claimed the ice wine right away

Second up to bat was hockeydad, this guy pulls no punches... I would send him to the penalty box for sure, he sent me:

Oliva G series
Don Thomas Clasico
Jose L. Piedra
Punch
Punch

I don't know what they all are, like the punch ones for example. They look so damn good!

Next to take a swing was A2VR6, sending me a 5er of some fantasic looking sticks:

Gurkha
Fuente Gran Reserva
Trilogy Ovation
La Vieja Habana Drew Estate
an unmarked torpedo

I am thinking of cooking up the little one tonight as it is nice and small and a great one to smoke in -37C weather!

Bear came next with 10 sticks... this guy is a bear from the way he hits:

Romeo Y Julieta
Jose L. Piedra
El Rico
Camacho Select
Fonseca
Legends Yellow label
Pardon
Edge
Rocky Patel Sun Grown
Indian Tabac Maduro

I probably called some of those cigars by the wrong name, but I don't know any better... I am just a noob!!

If that was not enough the dragonman breaths fire with a 5er... I can not enen get time to get up around here:

Indian Tabac Maduro
Partagas
Ashton VSG
Don Pepin
Fuente Gran Reserva

I mean really... why do you guys want to hurt some poor teacher freezing in the arctic

Then comes Old Sailor now I don't know what I did to this guy... I know he is old and stuff but really... maybe it's because he likes First Air as much as I do, in any case he drops 10 cigars on me... crushing my leg:

Romeo Y Julieta tube
Ramon Allones
Opus X
Fuente Reserva
Fuente Reserva
Edge
Gurkha Double Maduro
Partagas Black Label
Carlos Torano
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990

Is the Vintage 1990 really from 1990... holy crap, that will be the oldest smoke I have ever had, to my knowledge!

The to kick me while I am down RHNewfie a fellow displaced Newfoundlander. Well it is truly a small world, that two people who have not seen nor spoke to each other in years would run into each other here on CS... well Jeff dropped 10 on me as well as setting this whole thing up..

Jose L. Piedra
unknown
Ramon Allones
Nicarguan Selection
Indian Tabac Maduro
Montecristo
Bolivar
Oliva G series
Sancho Panza
Perdomo Fresco

Now I am sure I called some sticks by the wrong name and I did not say what sizes or types they were... that is because I don't know. BUT I will not smoke one without finding out what it is first.

So that is the *BOMBING* that the S.O.B.S. dropped on me... melted my damn Igloo!! I can not say enough thanks to these BOTL... please distroy their RG for me... in case you guys lost count that was *45 cigars* and booze to boot! You guys rock... but I am sick of typing and I know you must be sick of reading!! So here is the full load!

Oh and while I am fixing the humi Navydoc sent me I have put them all in a JUMBO ziploc with a Boveda pack to keep them nice!

So once again thank you to:

hockeydad
A2VR6
Bear
dragonman
Old Sailor
RHNewfie

You guys took me out for sure... of course there will be pay back, once I rebuild my igloo, and get something to bomb you guys with!

*THANK YOU S.O.B.S. you guys are true brothers*​


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great hit guys. Now we know the true cause of Global Warming!:dr
Its those crazy Canucks! Eh?:ss Enjoy the smokes bro!:tu


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey 
You did wake up.
Now that's a nice pile of rubble. Hope you enjoy. Save some for the nice weather.:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Damn! That is one fine asswhooping :tu

Great pics


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

hockeydad said:


> Hey
> Save some for the nice weather.:tu


When does that happen???:dr


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

That is absolutely tremendous! Hope you enjoy all of those goodies... it is good to have you here in the jungle. :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Holy Arctic Blast, Batman!

That was SERIOUS devastation dropped on you, bro!

Enjoy ...:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Good Kooglymoogly! That's something you'll never forget. :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow!! That is inredible! Great job guys! That load should keep you busy for a while. Al Gore is heading your way to make a movie about the sudden increase in temperature in the Arctic Circle - that is good because it gets him out of the USA. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bada Boom Bada Bing........glad ya finally got them, and I'm glad it didn't go off on the plane, all though it wouldn't have been a great loose, except for the smokes.:r:r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Thant's AWESOME - RG bump for the SOB's!:ss


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

That is awesome!

Congrats!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like you got served.

One hell of a hit there. :tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW, good to finally see this monster of a bomb. A great selection of cigars and hooch to boot. Well dont fellas.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

nice job on a well-deserved beatdown


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice hit S.O.B.S!!!!!!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Glad they finally arrived safe and sound Craig!! Enjoy them all, there are some great smokes there!!


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

truley awesome bomb this forum is great


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

And as promised I braved the -39C for the S.O.B. and smoked the first one of many thanks to you guys!

I burned the Ramon Allones that RHNewfie sent me. Here are the pics... the first one was taken by my wife, she was in bed which is why you can kind of look up my nose... sorry about that!








I have to say I do not have a much of a refined palate yet... but that cigar was NICE! I would do a full review but it would go something like.. 1st third was real nice, lots of smoke, tasted like ahhhhh a cigar. 2nd third was real nice, lots of smoke, tasted like ahhhhh a cigar. Last third was real nice, lots of smoke, tasted like ahhhhh a cigar

Basicly I do not have the skills yet... but I did really enjoy it. thanks again guys.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

:bl *The Wrath of SOBS is a Thing to Behold!

*Outstanding bomb damage, you SOBS BOTLS! WELL DONE!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm glad First Air delivered them all in one piece!! Now once you get that humidor Navydoc sent you seasoned you're good to go!!! Enjoy Craig!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Between Old Sailor and the S.O.B.'s my house has been leveled a couple times.
I'm glad they picked a new target :r


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

str8edg said:


> And as promised I braved the *-39C *for the S.O.B. and smoked the first one of many thanks to you guys!


Jesus Christ, you are a braver man than I.

Those SOBs don't play around these days do they!?


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm glad to see everything made it up OK! Hope you enjoy the selection we sent up. Enjoy the slope!!! I think we may have to herf in Montreal when you come down...:tu
(the ice wine was a small bribe for your bride so she didn't feel left out! Rye was for you!)


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Bear a herf would be great in Montreal.. and ya my wife quickly grabbed it and claimed it for her own... she also looked kind of hard at the rye to be honest!

Again thanks guys!


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

That is some serious damage, good thing you have universal health care! You may want to look into what each of these cigars is before you smoke them. When I started to refine my pallet I read a review on the cigar before I smoked it, it gave me an idea of what tastes to look for, which helped... Nose smoking increases that flavor 10 fold, however, that is not for beginners and I am just starting down that road myself. All will come in due time. Grats brother! smoke em well!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very knock down for sure....:gn:gn:gn

Excellent hit there. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

what an epic hit by the S.O.B.s!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

that's off the wall fellas! nice bomb!!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

at -39C and you outside smoking without gloves - I think you already got *INTO* the Rye!!:ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

After a while your hands get used to the cold... -39 now is not so bad. I do however have to switch hands every 10 min or so!

Jeff that little Ramon Allones that you sent me, can you remember if that was a Small Club Coronas? I had him last night due to his size... but I wish I would have measured him first. I really liked it... and it burned perfectly even in the cold, never had to fix it once nor re-light.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It looks like a RASCC...yep.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas = RASCC

damn nice smoke!

ahhh I get it, one day I will memorize all these... I know there must be a sticky somewhere, I am looking now!!

*EDIT*

I found it... for the other noobs like me out there here is the link:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4398


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Great job guys...you went above and beyond the call. That was one serious bomb! What I like about you guys and your ability to bomb is you do such a great job of personalizing it.

Craig...you and I need to start a "Support Group" for people who have been bombed by the "mean nanooks of the north."


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

str8edg said:


> After a while your hands get used to the cold... -39 now is not so bad. I do however have to switch hands every 10 min or so!


Shrinkage??


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

No my hands never shrink!!! :ss



Like I said in a previous post... you get used to the shrinkage when you live here... it's the expansion that kills ya when you go down south!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i should really learn to put a name on the bag...:r



enjoy craig:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome bomb!, Enjoy Craig :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

You could probably open a cigar store there Craig! :ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

shaggy said:


> i should really learn to put a name on the bag...:r
> 
> enjoy craig:tu


No way... I knew I should have asked Jeff before I ASS-U-MEd that I knew what was going on... brother I am sorry if I did not give you credit for something you sent... now I feel bad.

What did you send sir? I want to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

no sweat bro...dont worry about it.....just enjoy


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I may have missed you in the thread... stupid me, but I *have *written you name in my book!!!

Sorry shaggy.....


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

str8edg said:


> And as promised I braved the -39C for the S.O.B. and smoked the first one of many thanks to you guys!
> 
> I burned the Ramon Allones that RHNewfie sent me. Here are the pics... the first one was taken by my wife, she was in bed which is why you can kind of look up my nose... sorry about that!
> 
> ...


I have to say I do not have a much of a refined palate yet... but that cigar was NICE! I would do a full review but it would go something like.. 1st third was real nice, lots of smoke, tasted like ahhhhh a cigar. 2nd third was real nice, lots of smoke, tasted like ahhhhh a cigar. Last third was real nice, lots of smoke, tasted like ahhhhh a cigar

Craig: You sound like my buddy at work! When I talk to him about creamy, nutty, etc., he says "You're crazy, it tastes like smoke!!!" Enjoy your smokes!!!:r


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I am trying to be honest... I guess it will take some time before I can *taste *right, but I am trying!

*I would just like to shout loud that I messed up*
*I should have asked RHNewfie who was in on the package... I did not and I left out a great BOTL Shaggy he sent me one of the 5ers that had no name (I assumed they were from Jeff) so I left out his name in the OP... He will be mad at me for doing this but he should get recogniton from this bomb as well... so please bump his RG as much as you can. *

*I will stop yelling now and I will stop saying sorry to Shaggy... but I am sorry.*

Let this be a lession to you all... when you assume you make an ass out of u and me!

I will go hid my head in the sand now


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Awww dont worry too much bout shaggy....kinda wanting to steal some of the thunder...he should of put his name on the baggie he sent....

Nice Hit and Enjoy!!!





Shawn


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Great job, guys. :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL! Poor Mike!!

yes Craig, that was a RASCC, they are an awesome smoke!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i should really learn to put a name on the bag...:r
> 
> enjoy craig:tu


:r:r wuss, that'll teach ya, trying to lay low from the damage.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> :r:r wuss, that'll teach ya, trying to lay low from the damage.


Good call... WUSS!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Awww dont worry too much bout shaggy....kinda wanting to steal some of the thunder...he should of put his name on the baggie he sent....
> 
> Nice Hit and Enjoy!!!
> 
> Shawn


Yeah...don't worry about Shaggy, he's a class act. The only thing you have to worry about with Shaggy is if you don't smoke them quickly enough. That's when he will be upset...he really doesn't care who gets the credit. **Shaggy's Voice** "Now get to smoking!**


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I will be smoking one of Shaggy`s tomorrow night.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I cannot believe I missed this thread. What a combined attack:chk Looks like you were taken out indeed.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Just noticed the thread, glad they finally got there Craig! Enjoy.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I am still going thru the carnage... trying to figure out whats what, adding tags to everything so I don't forget who gifted what... It is like a crash course in cigar school... I am learning so much.

above and beyond guys, above and beyond


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Damn nice job. Destruction everywhere.


----------

